# Cubes For Christmas



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm watching Family Matters right now, and I noticed an unopened Rubik's Cube needing to be wrapped as present.

lol, randomly noticed it. It's in a larger package than a typical store-bought of today; the solution book, light blue instead of violet, was displayed beside the cube.

Anyone else spotted Cubes randomly some place, on TV, or even mentioned by 'non-cubers'?
And who's suspecting a Cube under the tree? Who ordered for Christmas?

I have an Old A on the way, but I ordered to late to get it soon enough.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a rubiks brand 4x4 and a rubik's brain racker :/


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have 6 Edison and Joy Cubes on their way for Christmas.


----------



## skwishy (Dec 25, 2008)

I happened to find out that I am getting a void cube from my parents


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

skwishy said:


> I happened to find out that I am getting a void cube from my parents



Source

Off Topic: My new kitten is licking my ear, it tickles to type this. Merry Christmas.


----------



## skwishy (Dec 25, 2008)

do you mean where they bought the cube from?

If that is what you meant, I believe they bought it off of ebay.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm getting a type d (YUGA) for Christmas.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

skwishy said:


> do you mean where they bought the cube from?
> 
> If that is what you meant, I believe they bought it off of ebay.



No, how you'd find out?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm getting some stuff from c4y, but my dad didn't order it until yesterday...so I won't get it for a while. They still counts as christmas presents


----------



## minsarker (Dec 25, 2008)

haha, if you mean like have I just been doing something and saw a rubiks cube then yes

i was watching "smart guy" the other day, the show about the 10 year old wiz kid, and he was messing with a rubiks cube in one part

aside from that, i dont celebrate christmas but I started cubing a month ago

i bought a rubiks 3x3, and rubiks revenge

I got an ES 2x2 free from a site, and ES 4x4 and ES 5x5 on the way! Also bought a keychain rubiks from ebay for 70 cents or something for looks


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm getting a Rubik's DIY (bought by me) when it gets here ...other than that I an 99% sure I am not getting cubes from anyone...except a cube clock from my ma. But who knows, maybe I'll get a Rubik's brand 3x3 (oh joy )

Hang loose,
The Claw


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 25, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > I happened to find out that I am getting a void cube from my parents
> ...



I love kitties 

anyway, I'm not getting any cubes for Christmas  My mom doesn't have a credit card to buy cubes with and my dad won't use his.


----------



## Odin (Dec 25, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> except a cube clock from my ma.



Where did she buy it? i've been looking for a cube clock for a while...


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 25, 2008)

I am hoping i get a Rubik's Magic.

I mostly get storeboughts, now i have alot of them.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 25, 2008)

Speedcuber023 said:


> I have 6 Edison and Joy Cubes on their way for Christmas.



wow huge order 6 edison and 6 joys or 6 in total?
Anyway I got a JSK, Cubefans order with (type A black, White new Megaminx and the LED Cube) and some money to spend maybe joycubes don't know


----------



## Gnjac3 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a v-cube 7, now i just need to get my times sub 30 min


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 25, 2008)

Woah... enjoy your vcube7.

Its a good time-waster when you first get it. But after a while... you are already speedcubing it.

I enjoyed the sub20 min 5x5 when I first got it. Wasted tons of time at school.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 25, 2008)

Dian Sheng (Type E), Meffert's 4x4, V5, and an mf8 Square-1, all white. Unfortunately, they will not be under our tree, not even the V5 has made it (curse you USPS!!!)


----------



## Garmon (Dec 25, 2008)

I got an original cube from 1981, V cube 6 and 5 and a Type A Green puzzleproz DIY.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't get christmas presents, I get Sinterklaas presents (dutch version of Saint Nick)
I got all 3 eastsheens (2x2, 4x4 and 5x5) from my parents and from my grandparents I got enough cash for 2 v-cubes (they didn't know where to get them)


----------



## jcuber (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a v-cube collection (early, though) and yes, the 7x7 takes sooo long. It takes me 10 minutes to do the centers alone. I think there was a cube in an Obama campaign commercial during the election (something about the 80's).


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a void cube and a 7x7.


----------



## panyan (Dec 26, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Off Topic: My new kitten is licking my ear



i have two kittens and i have been much happier since getting them. I have a brother and sister, one girl who is grey but has a white diamond on her neck, white paws and the end centimetre of her tail is white ad looks ike a wand! My boy cat has a silky black coat with a white nose and white paws - he is very cheeky. I love them both and hen i think about them can feel the endorphins being released!














JTW2007 said:


> I got a void cube



what do they look like?


MY CHRISTMAS CUBES ARE HERE:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8195


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

Void cube=Black, 3x3, no centers, red-yellow, black-gray, blue green, turns poorly out of the box, doesn't seem possible.


----------



## tim (Dec 27, 2008)

I got a 7x7 and a sudoku cube.

And i gave a self-made siamese cube away .


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 27, 2008)

Odin said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > except a cube clock from my ma.
> ...



I believe she got it off amazon.com

Other gift: A quad cube which I keep almost breaking and constantly locks up when the other cubes in the chain move around -_-


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2008)

minsarker said:


> haha, if you mean like have I just been doing something and saw a rubiks cube then yes
> 
> i was watching "smart guy" the other day, the show about the 10 year old wiz kid, and he was messing with a rubiks cube in one part



Yeah I've seen an episode where a cube was sitting on their coffee table.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 27, 2008)

Guess what?

My parents took away my cubes, and threatened to smash them for Christmas, then banished me from the house for 5 hours on Christmas day!
I just randomly wandered around without a cube. Surprisingly it's not that bad of a day. (I still have a few cubes secretly hidden somewhere in my house...)


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 27, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Guess what?
> 
> My parents took away my cubes, and threatened to smash them for Christmas, then banished me from the house for 5 hours on Christmas day!
> I just randomly wandered around without a cube. Surprisingly it's not that bad of a day. (I still have a few cubes secretly hidden somewhere in my house...)



Why'd they do that? Christmas is supposed to be a happy day.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 27, 2008)

My parents tried to take all my cubes away while I was sleeping and they chose the one time I faked sleeping. I just laid there and listened to what they were going through. After finding half of my 3x3's and some of my 4x4's in the weirdest places, my dad said the equivalent of "screw this" in Vietnamese and put them all back and left my room.


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Dec 27, 2008)

I got a 2x2 and a square-1


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 27, 2008)

My parents never take away my cubes, the problem is they refuse to buy any good puzzles (my dad bought me Rubik's Revolution for Christmas )
Even worse news, my aunt that was supposed to buy me a Meffert's 4x4 and a V5 didn't buy them and a terrible part was that she waited until the day *after* Christmas to tell me. She didn't give me an exact reason :confused:


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> My parents never take away my cubes, the problem is they refuse to buy any good puzzles (my dad bought me Rubik's Revolution for Christmas )
> Even worse news, my aunt that was supposed to buy me a Meffert's 4x4 and a V5 didn't buy them and a terrible part was that she waited until the day *after* Christmas to tell me. She didn't give me an exact reason :confused:





Try to get good at Revolution games, just for fun.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> My parents tried to take all my cubes away while I was sleeping and they chose the one time I faked sleeping. I just laid there and listened to what they were going through. After finding half of my 3x3's and some of my 4x4's in the weirdest places, my dad said the equivalent of "screw this" in Vietnamese and put them all back and left my room.



That was... awkward.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

I got:

A snake keychain (I can be disassembled)
A 3x3x4 extended
A 3x3x5 Extended
A master magic (I will compete with it)
A 4-layered Square-1 (I don't know how to solve the middle layers.)
A Clear 3x3 (The stickers are paper and a plate of plastic is put over it.)
A magic pyramid (It is not a pyraminx)
A magic ball (Only the middle layers and the faces turn.)
Some 3D jigsaws

I think that is it.


----------



## toast (Dec 29, 2008)

Eastsheen 4 2x2's stuck together.
Rubik's Ice Cube
Rubik's Junior cube
Rubik's 4x4
Rubik's keychain.

I need to get my relative to USE THE INTERNET.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2008)

i diidnt actually get any gifts for christmas..

but hey, i turned my famwealth cube into a diy-diy cube


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 29, 2008)

toast said:


> Eastsheen 4 2x2's stuck together.
> Rubik's Ice Cube
> Rubik's Junior cube
> Rubik's 4x4
> ...



I know. Cubes are so hard to get in stores. (As in not the basic cubes.) The internet has so much more. 

This might not happen to you, but after I lubed my Jr. cube, I had to align perfectly of I would pop.


----------



## toast (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't lubed them yet, I sense no need yet. I just 2x2, with my old Eastsheen.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a white Pyraminx (from dx)
a stackmat timer and minimat
Rubik's Twist
Rubik's Revo (meh)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 29, 2008)

I received gifts of a white EastSheen 2x2x2, a white EastSheen 5x5x5, a white 3x3x3 puzl speedcube, a black Type-C DIY 3x3x3, and a glow-in-the-dark Type-C DIY 3x3x3. 

I gave a few Rubik's store-bought cubes, some cheap 3x3x3's, and a Rubik's Twist.

Today I ventured into a closing Woolworths to find a complete SpeedStacks set with mat and the all essential timer for £4.00!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

msemtd said:


> I received gifts of a white EastSheen 2x2x2, a white EastSheen 5x5x5, a white 3x3x3 puzl speedcube, a black Type-C DIY 3x3x3, and a glow-in-the-dark Type-C DIY 3x3x3.
> 
> I gave a few Rubik's store-bought cubes, some cheap 3x3x3's, and a Rubik's Twist.
> 
> Today I ventured into a closing Woolworths to find a complete SpeedStacks set with mat and the all essential timer for £4.00!



What's that in USD? (estimate)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 30, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Today I ventured into a closing Woolworths to find a complete SpeedStacks set with mat and the all essential timer for £4.00!



The cheapest SpeedStacks Stack Pack I've found was $10 USD (almost double what you paid)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 30, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> What's that in USD? (estimate)


Hmm, that would be...





LAZY OF YOU 

Why not Google for a currency converter?


----------



## tim (Dec 30, 2008)

msemtd said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > What's that in USD? (estimate)
> ...



Why not use google itself?


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2008)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I got:
> 
> A snake keychain (I can be disassembled)
> A 3x3x4 extended
> ...



ONLY?! thats is lots for christmas and i hope you have time to do them before next christmas


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Today I ventured into a closing Woolworths to find a complete SpeedStacks set with mat and the all essential timer for £4.00!



you should have bought all of them and sold them on here! i would have brought one for £15-20


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 30, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Today I ventured into a closing Woolworths to find a complete SpeedStacks set with mat and the all essential timer for £4.00!



lucky man !

my mom just spunked over £30 on just a timer and minimat from the site.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 30, 2008)

panyan said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Today I ventured into a closing Woolworths to find a complete SpeedStacks set with mat and the all essential timer for £4.00!
> ...


There was only the one, otherwise I certainly would have bought more. BTW: The Entertainer UK high street chain of toy shops has speed stacks sets for £15.


----------



## Garmon (Dec 30, 2008)

msemtd said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



When are woolworths closing?!?! 
Was it a timer with a port? (blue?)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 31, 2008)

Garmon said:


> When are woolworths closing?!?!
> Was it a timer with a port? (blue?)


See PM!
The timer is blue but no port: timers with ports are only sold separately by mail order.
I'm investigating how to add a port to a portless timer (it's just a standard 3.5mm stereo audio jack socket) if indeed that is possible -- it could have a completely different PCB inside. From initial observations there does seem to be a number of suspect unoccupied connections inside (such as the solder point labelled "250Hz" in the BR corner). I'll let people know if the idea bears fruit and keep a journal of my findings on my website at http://www.tecspy.com/sstimers.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

I finally recieved my "christmas present" (ordered it myself but my parents paid)
a black DIY type A from cube4you, and now 2 springs are missing!
doh


----------



## Raltenbach (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a Rubik's 5x5x5 and a 2x2x2 "junior" cube, which I re-stickered immediately. Having never tried the bigger cubes, I scrambled the 5x5 and managed to solve it on my first attempt just using what I know about the 3x3x3. Underneath my cube mosaic I have a shelf with a 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and now 5x5. Now all I need is a 6x6 and 7x7 (and maybe a larger shelf).

I purchased a white diy 3x3 for my wife and added opposite sticker colors (a reverse Rubik's cube). After using it I can see why so many like the white type A's as they seem to cut corners way better than my black type A's.


----------



## robertpauljr (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a cheap little pyraminx and a 12-panel Magic for my wife at Deal Extreme. She figured out the pyraminx, and it works pretty good considering it was less than $5, but the Magic fell apart within the first day of use. I contacted Deal Extreme Customer Service and they said they'd send a new one right out.

I got a V-Cube 7 for Christmas from my son and his wife. It fell apart during the third scramble. Here are some photos.

My son contacted the company and they said they'd send him a new core and we could reassemble it. Sounds good to me. It is absolutely amazing inside, the way it all fits together.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you think the V7's at DX are real?


----------



## Jai (Dec 31, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Do you think the V7's at DX are real?



Well, have you ever seen a 7x7 knockoff? Kudos to any other company who makes a 7x7


----------



## jcuber (Dec 31, 2008)

robertpauljr said:


> I got a cheap little pyraminx and a 12-panel Magic for my wife at Deal Extreme. She figured out the pyraminx, and it works pretty good considering it was less than $5, but the Magic fell apart within the first day of use. I contacted Deal Extreme Customer Service and they said they'd send a new one right out.
> 
> I got a V-Cube 7 for Christmas from my son and his wife. It fell apart during the third scramble. Here are some photos.
> 
> My son contacted the company and they said they'd send him a new core and we could reassemble it. Sounds good to me. It is absolutely amazing inside, the way it all fits together.




I feel bad for you and the poor V-7.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 31, 2008)

msemtd said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > What's that in USD? (estimate)
> ...



I didn't know which currency that symbol was for :confused:


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 31, 2008)

It seems I get to celebrate Christmas in January 2009 
-My uncle received the DS and Square-1 and he will start to ship it
-I'm buying an ES 2x2 and 4x4 from Puzzleproz as I won't be getting a Meffert's
-A V-Cube 5x5 should be in my hands later in the month (thanks again Pat!)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

I was searching earlier today and found a similar thread to this (spotting cubes elsewhere), and I saw a post about George Lopez, where George comments on an unfinished Rubik's Cube with one side done.

What do know, that episode was on tonight.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 4, 2009)

I was asked by my family what I wanted for christmas. I asked for, and received a V-cube 7. I almost wanted to say "a Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and the thing which tells time"


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 4, 2009)

robertpauljr said:


> I got a cheap little pyraminx and a 12-panel Magic for my wife at Deal Extreme. She figured out the pyraminx, and it works pretty good considering it was less than $5, but the Magic fell apart within the first day of use. I contacted Deal Extreme Customer Service and they said they'd send a new one right out.
> 
> I got a V-Cube 7 for Christmas from my son and his wife. It fell apart during the third scramble. Here are some photos.
> 
> My son contacted the company and they said they'd send him a new core and we could reassemble it. Sounds good to me. It is absolutely amazing inside, the way it all fits together.




Can you send me a PM about how you contacted customer service? The EXACT same thing happened to mine, it fell apart on the first day.


----------

